# FET after miscarriage



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all, 
I had a BFP at the beginning of April from my first ICSI and then had a miscarriage 3 days later. We have two good frozen embryos and am apparently ready to go as soon as I get my next cycle and the clinic want to try me on a natural cycle.  This worries me as my cycles have never been regular and I don't ovulate every month. I am also feeling very negative about the success rates of natural FET. 
Does anyone have any similar / good stories that can help my mental state please? 
Having a bad day....  
Thank you ladies - fingers crossed for everyone else going through this XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'm assuming that they will ensure you're properly monitored if they want you to have a natural FET, checking LH and/or regular scans to check development of follicle and ovulation.

With regards to success of natural FET, it's basically the same as with medicated FET, there is little to no difference.  

I've had 2 natural FETs and got BFPs both times, although both sadly resulted in chem pgs.  All 5 of our fresh IVFs have been BFNs (despite having blastocyst transfer on one cycle, assisted hatching on another and majority of embies were grade 1's - had a couple of grade 2's)....so I've personally found we've got further along with natural FET than we have with fresh IVF.

We've still got 6 frosties left so will do FET again at some point, not entirely sure when, don't want to leave it too long though as I'm 41 !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you Natasha and good luck with your next go.  

I need to research FET as my clinic didn't give me much hope yesterday and the figures from 07 were not very positive.  I felt really positive after the ICSI and the whole way through but the miscarriage has knocked me for 6 and it is really hard to carry on... 

Thanks for your support. 

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

it is hard when you have a mc/chem pg....it's like having everything you've ever wanted snatched away from you, well, I suppose that is what's happened.  I've had 5 early mc's/chem pgs so I can completely empathise with you but it's amazing how resilient we can be and you will get through it.

Don't rely to completely on the stats...remember that the FET stats will also include those where the embies didn't survive the thaw so no ET...once you get those little snowbabies inside you then your chances are just as good as anyone else  

I know it's hard but stay positive  

Lots of luck for your FET  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi Wynnie, 

Just a quick one to say that we had similar - positive test, followed by negative one quickly after. It's completely gutting I know. 

However we were successful with the frozen cycle - so it really can work. 

Really good luck

Sue


----------

